# West's surgery...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

he tweeted that his surgery went great.




> Surgery went great. Sitting up eating hospital turkey sandwiches. Wish I had some Crab Claws smh!!
> 22 minutes ago via Twitter for BlackBerry®


http://twitter.com/29DWest

I didn't know his surgery was today until CP tweeted to pray for him.



> Yall pray for my big bro @29DWest as he goes in for his surgery today...gonna come back better than ever bc that's just WHO he is!!!
> about 6 hours ago via Twitter for BlackBerry®


http://twitter.com/oneandonlycp3

Hopefully he heals well and is able to continue his career. Good luck D-West!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

good to hear. gonna be a long road back to steppin onto the court again, but hes a very focused dude and you know him seein the hornets in the playoffs but can only watch is gonna burn him up. Especially since he was such an integral part of the team being where it is.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> good to hear. gonna be a long road back to steppin onto the court again, but hes a very focused dude and you know him seein the hornets in the playoffs but can only watch is gonna burn him up. Especially since he was such an integral part of the team being where it is.


I agree. And I know he takes really good care of his body so hopefully his rehab and recovery will go well.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Keeping up with West via twitter.




> 3 weeks after surgery!
> 3 hours ago
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> Keeping up with West via twitter.


thats awesome to hear!!! I feel like he might be ready for next season regardless of what team hes playing for, he will prolly have to miss out on training camp and preseason though. imma start rehabbing so to speak after recovering from these kidney stones... expect twitter updates in the near future as well!!!


----------

